
Thanks to streaming fragmentation, BitTorrent traffic is suddenly rising - Ruthalas
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20180926/10321340720/thanks-to-streaming-fragmentation-bittorrent-traffic-is-suddenly-rising-traffic-share.shtml
======
FractalParadigm
This can't really be surprising, can it?

Anecdotal, but when Star Trek Discovery was announced it would only be
available on CBS All-Access in the US, the consensus in /r/StarTrek was that
most people were going to torrent the series. Nobody wants to pay for yet
another streaming service for one or two shows. Thats just mental.

Soon enough every major network will need to have their own slice of the pie,
their own $10/month streaming service, and we'll be looking at the cable TV
problem all over again. At what point does the average person decide enough is
enough and starts to watch/download everything illegally again?

------
Ruthalas
Referenced article on TorrentFreak: [https://torrentfreak.com/bittorrent-
traffic-is-not-dead-its-...](https://torrentfreak.com/bittorrent-traffic-is-
not-dead-its-making-a-comeback-180926/)

